# Trexlertown score



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Oct 8, 2012)

Got to trex-town about 10:30 sat. nite george (GOLDENGREEK) and i walked around and checked out what we could see.there were about 12 to15 venders set up but most were sleeping so the most we seem was under tarps.I had gone back to my truck to take a break when george came back and told me there was a shelby safty bike in the back corner.He knew i had the peanut tank for this bike.By 8 a.m. the next morning i was rolling it to my truck.Nice seeing chris (SCRUBBINRIMS) we have known each other about 3 years,pleasure meeting (JD56) so back to the shelby here it is with the tank installed.Thanks george for having nite vision eyes to spot it.


----------



## Gary Mc (Oct 8, 2012)

Nice score Gene!!!!!!!  That bike is beautiful & the tank is a perfect match.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Oct 8, 2012)

Gary Mc said:


> Nice score Gene!!!!!!!  That bike is beautiful & the tank is a perfect match.




Yes that was a bonus getting the same paint match.Back then shelby must have been buying that red and blue paint by the box car load,It shows up on a lot of the shelbys.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Oct 8, 2012)

HIGGINSFOREVER said:


> Yes that was a bonus getting the same paint match.Back then shelby must have been buying that red and blue paint by the box car load,It shows up on a lot of the shelbys.




Gene you did great on that shelby flying cloud, along with the 2 speed rear hub which is a rare find on that bike option. I believe it was fate for you on that bicycle you bought.The only thing that sucked is that guy wouldnt wake up he looked like he just woke up form wooodstock  and he never left it lol!!. I can wait to see it all cleaned up and with new tires. I had a great time hanging out with you and meeting some of the Cabe members. We will talk soon .



> "All I got in this world is my balls and my word and I don't break either of 'em for nobody!"


----------

